# Asus Nexus 7



## vitamax

hey guys , can anybody who travels abroad bring me the nexus 7 ?

cuz its overpriced here in Egypt 

and if buy it from Amazon , it will be expensive because of the customs and the shipping fees .

can anybody help me , plz ?


----------



## vitamax

126 views and no answer ?!!!!!!

dont worry guys i'll pay for it and if you want money as a commission i agree


----------



## MaidenScotland

vitamax said:


> 126 views and no answer ?!!!!!!
> 
> dont worry guys i'll pay for it and if you want money as a commission i agree




Quite simply... no one be as foolish to bring something in for a complete stranger.. commission or not.


----------



## vitamax

i dont see any harm but its okay i dont give a ****

im egyptian and egyptian people are used to ask people who travel abroad to bring them things with them 

i already canceled my decision cuz im going to buy another tablet 

dont need ur help . you guys are so suspicious !!!!!!!!


----------



## txlstewart

And you are lacking good manners.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## paolop

Don't you have pay any attention to the part when the person at check in asks you is you are carrying anything for somebody else???


----------



## MaidenScotland

and of course there is the weight allowance... no way would I give any of my allowance lol


----------



## aykalam

vitamax said:


> im egyptian and egyptian people are used to ask people who travel abroad to bring them things with them


such a bad habit


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> such a bad habit




lol and I am guilty of it too... I have a friend coming to Spain from the UK at Christmas... she is going to be a Tesco delivery driver lol,


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> lol and I am guilty of it too... I have a friend coming to Spain from the UK at Christmas... she is going to be a Tesco delivery driver lol,


why? in this day and age that you can order almost everything online why would you want to burden your friends with extra stuff? I never ask for anything (unless it's urgent and impossible to get here) and I really hate it when people ask me for anything non-essential


----------



## hurghadapat

aykalam said:


> why? in this day and age that you can order almost everything online why would you want to burden your friends with extra stuff? I never ask for anything (unless it's urgent and impossible to get here) and I really hate it when people ask me for anything non-essential



Just slightly off the Tesco drivers normal route.....and maybe it is urgent and impossible to get 

Lol...hands up guilty as well....every time i had visitors they got a shopping list


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> why? in this day and age that you can order almost everything online why would you want to burden your friends with extra stuff? I never ask for anything (unless it's urgent and impossible to get here) and I really hate it when people ask me for anything non-essential




You cannot get Tesco pork and red onion sausages in Spain and they are without doubt essenial,


----------



## Lanason

vitamax said:


> im egyptian and egyptian people are used to ask people who travel abroad to bring them things with them !!


Exactly Egyptian not expat!!
Asking strangers to carry stuff on planes is not normal in most of the places where forum expats originate from.

You arrive in a new place (forum) dont introduce yourself and then ask a favour from complete strangers and then insult them when they don't comply.

We have spent much time and effort trying to understand the local customs, behaviors and culture - what is acceptable in one place is not in another.

Maybe you should learn before being so rude.


----------



## Whitedesert

hurghadapat said:


> Just slightly off the Tesco drivers normal route.....and maybe it is urgent and impossible to get
> 
> Lol...hands up guilty as well....every time i had visitors they got a shopping list


 That is quite different I think Pat, amongst us South Africans it is a "rule" to bring back precious stuff like biltong and other nice South African delicacies to share amongst ourselves. We all know each other, and that is fine. I don't know nor care what a Nexus whatever is, but would only bring in new electronic goods for people I really know well. Will not purchase anything for a complete stranger. This guys has things seriously misunderstood if he thinks it is about money or commission. I did not bother to put him right.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> lol and I am guilty of it too... I have a friend coming to Spain from the UK at Christmas... she is going to be a Tesco delivery driver lol,


My kids bring over odds and ends for us that we cant get here. big difference from a complete stranger.

Its not unknown for this technique to be used for serious smuggling


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes helping out friends is a different matter... this friend keeps contacting me to tell me she has found something else she is bringing out... Santa is coming to Spain not on a sleigh but Easyjet lol


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> such a bad habit


You can always guess which gate is boarding flights to Egypt from the amount of chocolate, ciggies, and alcohols, (And idiots of course.........) Mostly for "friends and family" as "gifts" so they wouldn't be considered "cheap" 

But that's NOTHING compared to Egyptians in Arab countries! They bring EVERYTHING! Starting from tea spoons and

up to blankets and 42" LCD's 


Egyptians are not alone in this... Russians/eastern europeans/ arabs/black africa .. shop to you drop is their mantra


----------



## aykalam

I know people who brought fruit juice back from Saudi


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> I know people who brought fruit juice back from Saudi




I brought dates back from Saudi lol..


----------



## aykalam

I bet Saudi dates taste different/better, but would anyone be able to tell them apart from Egyptian dates in a blind test


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> I bet Saudi dates taste different/better, but would anyone be able to tell them apart from Egyptian dates in a blind test




Yes without a doubt..


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes without a doubt..


I hate dates uke:

#justSaying


----------



## hyper_janice

For those of you new to living outside your own country. Be careful about shopping for Egyptians in your own country. Once you start, the more you get asked. I have notified my relatives that the next trip back home would be to take care of the new baby my daughter is delivering and still the requests do not stop. With a new baby, I can't understand why they don't realize I don't want to spend my time shopping instead of visiting with my family back home, even after I have told them this directly. 

The Egyptian family here is very sweet and accommodating to me, so how can I refuse the requests?


----------



## Lanason

hyper_janice said:


> For those of you new to living outside your own country. Be careful about shopping for Egyptians in your own country. Once you start, the more you get asked. I have notified my relatives that the next trip back home would be to take care of the new baby my daughter is delivering and still the requests do not stop. With a new baby, I can't understand why they don't realize I don't want to spend my time shopping instead of visiting with my family back home, even after I have told them this directly.
> 
> The Egyptian family here is very sweet and accommodating to me, so how can I refuse the requests?


----------



## expatagogo

I brought one of my besties a couple of small kitchen appliances the last time I came in. 

And I'm getting a brand new pack of my favorite pens and some cat toys when a friend returns next week. :clap2:

I would never, never, never bring anything in for a stranger, though. Not a chance.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hyper_janice said:


> For those of you new to living outside your own country. Be careful about shopping for Egyptians in your own country. Once you start, the more you get asked. I have notified my relatives that the next trip back home would be to take care of the new baby my daughter is delivering and still the requests do not stop. With a new baby, I can't understand why they don't realize I don't want to spend my time shopping instead of visiting with my family back home, even after I have told them this directly.
> 
> The Egyptian family here is very sweet and accommodating to me, so how can I refuse the requests?




well as you saw from our response I dont think any of us will be accommodating him 


I was told years ago by an Egyptian, the more you give Egyptians the more they want and he wasnt wrong


----------



## Whitedesert

aykalam said:


> I bet Saudi dates taste different/better, but would anyone be able to tell them apart from Egyptian dates in a blind test


 Not dates, but a South African Stellenbosch Estate wine compared to Ayam? Definitively!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I find Egyptian dates pithy..


----------



## Lanason

Whitedesert said:


> Not dates, but a South African Stellenbosch Estate wine compared to Ayam? Definitively!


Sad to say, but I've not had a nice south African wine. Unlucky ???


----------



## aykalam

hyper_janice said:


> For those of you new to living outside your own country. Be careful about shopping for Egyptians in your own country. Once you start, the more you get asked. I have notified my relatives that the next trip back home would be to take care of the new baby my daughter is delivering and still the requests do not stop. With a new baby, I can't understand why they don't realize I don't want to spend my time shopping instead of visiting with my family back home, even after I have told them this directly.
> 
> The Egyptian family here is very sweet and accommodating to me, so how can I refuse the requests?


oh the joys of Egyptian in laws...

It's a tricky one but I have learnt you need to set the rules really early on, as in - put your foot down otherwise they'll take the mickey. I know this can be very awkward so can your husband not try and explain to them that your circumstances won't allow for much shopping?

Good luck with that and congratulations on the new grandson/daughter


----------



## Whitedesert

Lanason said:


> Sad to say, but I've not had a nice south African wine. Unlucky ???


Extremely, unless you confusing it with French plonk?


----------



## hurghadapat

Whitedesert said:


> Extremely, unless you confusing it with French plonk?


Pleased to say i have had many good SA wines....not into French wines at all :spit:...and bye the way i am talking red not white


----------



## Lanason

Whitedesert said:


> Extremely, unless you confusing it with French plonk?


I love French Loire valley white wines

Any thing else is a poor second


----------



## mamasue

vitamax said:


> i dont see any harm but its okay i dont give a ****
> 
> im egyptian and egyptian people are used to ask people who travel abroad to bring them things with them
> 
> i already canceled my decision cuz im going to buy another tablet
> 
> dont need ur help . you guys are so suspicious !!!!!!!!


:focus:


Your status shows you're originally from egypt.. but an expat in Canada.
If you're in Canada, surely you can by an Asus Whateveritis, easily??


----------



## Lanason

mamasue said:


> :focus:
> 
> 
> Your status shows you're originally from egypt.. but an expat in Canada.
> If you're in Canada, surely you can by an Asus Whateveritis, easily??


expat in Canada :rofl: 

don't believe the Canada bit :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## hurghadapat

mamasue said:


> :focus:
> 
> 
> Your status shows you're originally from egypt.. but an expat in Canada.
> If you're in Canada, surely you can by an Asus Whateveritis, easily??


Only in his dreams


----------



## Lanason

Errrr. Could be a woman - how do you know it's a bloke


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> Errrr. Could be a woman - how do you know it's a bloke


oh... IT IS a bloke


----------



## mamasue

aykalam said:


> oh... IT IS a bloke


Yep.....bloke for sure!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> Errrr. Could be a woman - how do you know it's a bloke





we very rarely get Egyptian women on the forum. shame


----------



## mamasue

MaidenScotland said:


> we very rarely get Egyptian women on the forum. shame



I agree... they've usally got far more interesting stuff to say!!!


----------



## vitamax

sorry matha****ahs for my language at the first or the second reply !!!

i see you have converted the topic into a chat room 

attacking me fiercely , wanna a piece of me matha****ahs ?!

why so hateful ? take it easy 

and i had to ask you because im still 18 and i dont have a credit card 

i know you cant trust anybody because you are a foreigner and if i knew you were like that (unhelpful ) i 
wouldnt ask you in the first place put i had to try out my luck .

i feel offended now and surprised how rude you are . OMG just say sorry we cant


----------



## txlstewart

vitamax said:


> sorry matha****ahs for my language at the first or the second reply !!!
> 
> i see you have converted the topic into a chat room
> 
> attacking me fiercely , wanna a piece of me matha****ahs ?!
> 
> why so hateful ? take it easy
> 
> and i had to ask you because im still 18 and i dont have a credit card
> 
> i know you cant trust anybody because you are a foreigner and if i knew you were like that (unhelpful ) i
> wouldnt ask you in the first place put i had to try out my luck .
> 
> i feel offended now and surprised how rude you are . OMG just say sorry we cant



It's a forum--for expats. It is not a shop-for-hire site.


----------



## paolop

txlstewart said:


> It's a forum--for expats. It is not a shop-for-hire site.


Totally agree, maybe you are best off looking elsewhere


----------



## Lanason

vitamax said:


> sorry matha****ahs for my language at the first or the second reply !!!
> 
> i see you have converted the topic into a chat room
> 
> attacking me fiercely , wanna a piece of me matha****ahs ?!
> 
> why so hateful ? take it easy
> 
> and i had to ask you because im still 18 and i dont have a credit card
> 
> i know you cant trust anybody because you are a foreigner and if i knew you were like that (unhelpful ) i
> wouldnt ask you in the first place put i had to try out my luck .
> 
> i feel offended now and surprised how rude you are . OMG just say sorry we cant


You feel offended now - how does that work??

You are rude and then when people point it out, you feel upset. You are young and inexperienced - you must learn respect and tact. 
Just because you didn't get your own way does not justify swearing, even of you use **^* instead.

However I accept your apology !!


----------



## mamasue

vitamax said:


> wanna a piece of me matha****ahs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel offended now and surprised how rude you are .



YOU feel offended!!!??? Seriously?????

Suggestion.....next time you join a public forum.....
Don't instantly ask for favours from people you don't know...
Don't become defensive as soon as people give honest replies...
Don't get offensive if you don't like replies....
Don't use ghetto language.....it might impress your teenage friends in "Canada" or Egypt.....but it doesn't impress people who have been posting on a forum for many years!!!

Just suggestions!!!


----------



## paolop

Well said Mamasue, very polite and tactful. My personal view is that the rather naive child who came on here and used offensive language should crawl back under whichever rock he originally emerged from and before emerging again he should spend time considering how best to engage however many brain cells he can muster before opening his mouth and/or sharing his thoughts with others via this forum.


----------

